# Kuat NV 2 or Saris Superclamp 2



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

In the market for a 2" hitch rack. Have pretty much narrowed down my choices to these two. Any opinions between the two? The Saris is much cheaper and is also about 20lbs lighter but also has a lot of plastic which kind of concerns me a little from a longevity standpoint.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I am also looking at these 2 options (though at the 1.25 size). Honestly the thing that is keeping me from the superclamp is the hitch attachment. The tool-less installation of the Kuat is really appealing, as I foresee taking this on and off my car all the time.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

zombinate said:


> I am also looking at these 2 options (though at the 1.25 size). Honestly the thing that is keeping me from the superclamp is the hitch attachment. The tool-less installation of the Kuat is really appealing, as I foresee taking this on and off my car all the time.


If you are taking this on/off your car all the time, go with the Kuat. I have the Superclamp 4, and it does take 5 minutes to unbolt each time. Very happy with the rack, aside from having to break out the socket/ratchet every time I want to take it on/off.


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

I have the super clamp as well. I use it on my GTO and tundra and my only complaints are I can't let the tailgate down on my truck with the rack installed and it's pretty tight loading the bike that goes on the inside spot. It would be easy scratching up your vehicle, especially if you run flats.

Also the super clamp has a theft deterrent cable lock that's mono keyed to the hitch lock that will secure two bikes. 

The Saris rack also uses an aluminum sleeve to adapt to a 2" hitch. The lower models use plastic.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

On my superclamp 4 the only thing that worrys me about the plastic is the yellow buttons on top of the arms that are pushed to unlock the arm. The button and spring seem cheap.

Overall the rack is been great. Saris has great customer service and are pretty close to me in Minneapolis (they are located in Madison).

The Good:
- Can fit a 4in tire fat bike without the purchase of the fat bike kit.
- Much lighter than the competition.
- One key for all locks
- Cable locks retract in to the rack itself so nothing to carry
- Comes with additional cinch straps if you want to use

The Bad:
- Some of the plastic feels/looks cheap
- If two bikes are are majorly different sizes, its going to be tough to fit them on the same arm
- If you remove your rack a lot the threaded bolt will get old

I take mine off for winter and leave it on for the other three seasons so not too worried about removing it issue. For a long road trip I took it off since we were not taking bikes and wanted to shed a few pounds were I could.


----------



## Badmovies.org (May 20, 2013)

I have the large 4-bike NV, the 2-bike NV, and a Sherpa. All have done really well. The 4-bike NV and the Sherpa get the most use, the Sherpa usually holding only my bike, and the 4-bike NV completely loaded. 

The NVs do have some weight to them. Something like 50 lbs for the 2-bike rack, but all of my Kuat racks have been fantastic. I often remove the racks from the vehicles, and all of them are holding up well.


----------

